# That vile Brazilian Dressage Olympian has finally been banned..



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (22 April 2021)

He has finally been banned for abusing his daughters pony, but only for three years which I find bitterly disappointing. The defenses he used to try and justify how this abuse wasn't as bad as it looks is even more shocking and shows this behaviour is unlikely to be isolated to this event. 

https://horsesport.com/horse-news/d...YR2DfMHJOZ6OYNMez1D-HENOzi2qE9yMXlgpTgl3yzSOI


----------



## laura_nash (22 April 2021)

Thread on the same topic in Tack Room

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...r-on-the-small-pony-distressing-video.796073/


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (22 April 2021)

laura_nash said:



			Thread on the same topic in Tack Room

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...r-on-the-small-pony-distressing-video.796073/

Click to expand...

Ahh thank you, not sure how I managed to miss that!


----------



## conniegirl (22 April 2021)

For the FEI 3 years is a huge ban and will essentially ruin this guys business (good!) 
Most owners will stay if it were only a 6 month ban but 3 years is a long time for a top level horse


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (22 April 2021)

conniegirl said:



			For the FEI 3 years is a huge ban and will essentially ruin this guys business (good!)
Most owners will stay if it were only a 6 month ban but 3 years is a long time for a top level horse
		
Click to expand...

Very true, when you think about it like that it feels a little more fitting!


----------



## [142807] (27 April 2021)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			He has finally been banned for abusing his daughters pony, but only for three years which I find bitterly disappointing. The defenses he used to try and justify how this abuse wasn't as bad as it looks is even more shocking and shows this behaviour is unlikely to be isolated to this event.

https://horsesport.com/horse-news/d...YR2DfMHJOZ6OYNMez1D-HENOzi2qE9yMXlgpTgl3yzSOI

Click to expand...

Glad he was banned, disgusting behaviour.


----------



## MagicMelon (3 May 2021)

Im shocked a guy can do this and still only get a 3 year ban. Surely ban him for life. Someone that does something like this shouldnt be anywhere near horses.


----------



## 9tails (4 May 2021)

A three year suspension will most definitely ruin his career, and rightly so.  I did enjoy the fact that Da Silva declined the initial offer from FEI of 18 month suspension and 2500 swiss francs, preferring to go to tribunal.  Where the suspension was effectively doubled and the fine was tripled.  HA!


----------



## MagicMelon (14 June 2021)

MagicMelon said:



			Im shocked a guy can do this and still only get a 3 year ban. Surely ban him for life. Someone that does something like this shouldnt be anywhere near horses.
		
Click to expand...

This. Who cares if it ruins his career, ultimately it doesnt stop him owning/riding/beating horses. Why is he not being done for animal cruelty?


----------



## milliepops (14 June 2021)

Did that opinion not seem a bit familiar,  MM 😄


----------



## MummyEms (27 June 2021)

MagicMelon said:



			This. Who cares if it ruins his career, ultimately it doesnt stop him owning/riding/beating horses. Why is he not being done for animal cruelty?
		
Click to expand...

 I worry now for the horses and ponies close to him as he'll likely be angry and feel he has nothing to lose.  If he can treat them that way when he's doing well. Makes me so angry and sad.


----------



## FFAQ (1 July 2021)

It did say in the article that there's a separate law suit also going on, so maybe that would be to prevent him owning horses?


----------

